# Green Water problems Help please?



## Rodger Dodger (6 Feb 2011)

Set up my 300 ltr tank, Flora Base, substrate similar to Turface, topped with 1-2 mm quartz gravel,6 weeks ago
Presserised CO2 thru ferplast CO2 Energy mixer 2b per sec
Ferts once a week pH 7.5, JBL 603 unit
No a big bioload from fish not overfeeding, water now gone light green, nearly luminous  

1 x Ehiem 2028 Proffessional 2 filter and 1 x Rena xP3 1 x Koralia Nano so good turnover
Light - 3 x denerelle Tropical delux Special Plant 30 watt, 1 x Acadia Freshwater lamp 30watt 9 hrs per day just reduced from 10 hrs per day

Any ideas on how to get the water clear again would be much appreciated.

Many thanks in anticipation

Dodger


----------



## BigTom (6 Feb 2011)

Never had it myself, but I've always  been intrigued by the idea of using willow, although I guess it might deprive the plants of nutrients as well - http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/foru ... ethod.html

I'm sure more knowledgeable people will be along soon!


----------



## GHNelson (6 Feb 2011)

Hi Dodger
First I would do a largest water change possible coinciding with a general clean up without stressing your inhabitants.
Second I would cut your lighting by half for a few weeks.Or do a Black Out for a few days.
Do another large water change a week later.
Im sure other members will have more solutions.
Here is some info http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm Scroll down to Green Water.
 hoggie


----------



## Rodger Dodger (13 Feb 2011)

Having now reduced the photoperiod and used NitrateMinus, my green water has now gone, if it starts again in goes some NM.

Thanks for all your help

Regards

Dodger


----------



## nry (13 Feb 2011)

I'd expect the lighting reduction to have more impact than lack of nitrAte?  Good that it has gone, I ended up using a UV filter for a fortnight to get rid of mine which was 100% down to an ammonia spike due to a filter problem.


----------

